# Feeding pygmy goats timothy grass pellets



## clr1216 (Dec 8, 2014)

I have two pygmy goats about 10 pounds each. Has anyone ever fed the timothy grass pellets to them? If so, how much. I don't like to feed them grain and they just get forage and hay. They hate the coastal hay we have here in Texas and I heard they like timothy hay. I can only find it in a pellet. The bag says 2.0% percent of their body weight for goats. I am assuming pygmy goats would be half of that but if it is just grass, why can't they have it free choice? I was looking for something like hay to give them free choice. They don't like the coastal hay and I can't find anything else around here. The forage is getting to be slim pickings. Any advice would be great. Thank you.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

clr1216 said:


> I have two pygmy goats about 10 pounds each. Has anyone ever fed the timothy grass pellets to them? If so, how much. I don't like to feed them grain and they just get forage and hay. They hate the coastal hay we have here in Texas and I heard they like timothy hay. I can only find it in a pellet. The bag says 2.0% percent of their body weight for goats. I am assuming pygmy goats would be half of that but if it is just grass, why can't they have it free choice? I was looking for something like hay to give them free choice. They don't like the coastal hay and I can't find anything else around here. The forage is getting to be slim pickings. Any advice would be great. Thank you.


How old are they? 10lbs seems awfully small to me...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You can certainly use Timothy pellets for a portion of their diet, but they absolutely have to have long stem fibers in the form of pasture or hay in order to keep their rumens functioning properly. Can you get alfalfa hay? Or a mixed grass hay? Were these bottle raised away from adult goats? It can be pretty hard to teach them about hay without other goats to show them.


----------



## clr1216 (Dec 8, 2014)

They were bottle raised. They are still young so I will just keep offering the coastal hay. It just seems like they don't like it as much but maybe they will come around. Thank you for all your advice.


----------

